# Teich "Fitmachen" für Herbst und Winter



## Dr.J (25. Sep. 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mir gedacht, da wir laut Kalender Herbstanfang haben, dass wir eine Rubrik oder Fachbeitrag eröffnen sollten, der sich um das "Fitmachen" eines Teiches für den Herbst und den Winter dreht. Also Sachen wie, welche Pflanzen müssen raus und zum Überwintern vorbereitet werden, welche Technik soll übern Winter entfernt werden, etc... Ich denke, da gibt es genügend Disussionsstoff.


----------



## Dr.J (27. Sep. 2004)

Hallo,

anscheinend ist das Thema nicht interessant genug, oder jeder weiss schon alles darüber.    War ja nur so ein Gedanke von mir.

Hallo Tommi,
du kannst den Beitrag wieder löschen. Danke.


----------



## Thorsten (27. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

nun mal langsam mit den Pferden...  

Im moment ist in allen Foren nicht sehr viel los... 

Also warte mal ab... es wird sich garantiert noch etwas tun.!

So schnell löschen wir hier nichts... also geduld


----------



## StefanS (27. Sep. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich schlage vor, einen solchen Thread aufzumachen. Wenn genügend dabei herumkommt, sollte dann jemand einen Fachbeitrag draus machen. In der Rubrik "Fachbeiträge" wird vermutlich niemand eine laufende Diskussion suchen...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Frank (27. Sep. 2004)

Hi @ all,

also, ich schließe mich Dr.J und StefanS an. Da ich allerdings meinen Teich jetzt das erste mal über den Winter bringe, werden meine Beiträge sich wohl eher in Grenzen halten. Nur lesen und Anregungen sammeln würde ich in dem Fachbeitrag natürlich auch gern. ... Und nächstes Jahr    kann ich meine Erfahrungen dann auch dazu beisteuern.

Also, liebe Leuts auf gehts.  

MfG
Frank


----------



## birdy (27. Sep. 2004)

*Fragen über Fragen*

Hallo miteinander
Also ich hab schon viele Fragen zum Thema. Ich hab noch keine Erfahrung, ist für mich und meinen Teich der erste Winter. Ich möchte gerne wissen ob ich die Blätter von der Seerose jetzt schon ganz unten abschneiden kann/soll, die sind eh schon ganz kaputt wegen dem Hagel im August. :cry:  Die Zwergseerosen muß ich auch tiefer stellen, wann und auch Blätter abschneiden  __ Blutweiderich und Wasseminze stehen im seichten Wasser, soll ich die etwas abschneiden wegen dem Laub im Wasser oder erst im Frühjahr  Wie kann ich das __ Hechtkraut schützen, es steht -20 cm tief und ich hab gelesen es ist frostempfindlich. Bei welcher Wassertemperatur soll ich den Wasserfall abstellen, läuft jetzt vom Vormittag bis zum Abend.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir einige gute Tip's geben.
Liebe Grüße
Birdy


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Sep. 2004)

Guten Morgen,

meine Herbst/Winter-Vorbereitung sieht *nach dem ersten Frost* wie folgt aus:

1.Pumpe/Wasserfall/Bachlauf abschalten 

2.Teichwasser auffüllen bis maximum

3.Pflanzen im Pflanzenfilter auf 10cm über der Wasseroberfläche abschneiden (bis auf die Pflanzen, die starke Wurzelbildung haben __ Rohrkolben, __ Schwertlilie, __ Schilf, usw.). UW-Pflanzen wie Seerosen die Blätter entfernen und auf eine geeignete Tiefe stellen.

4.Teich, eventuell Pflanzenfilter sollten jetzt häufiger gereinigt werden um abfaulende Pflanzenteile/Laub/Futterreste zu entfernen, damit damit dadurch nicht unnötiger Nährstoffeintrag den Teich belastet. *Die angeschnittenen Pflanzen sollte man noch eine Weile am Teichrand liegen lassen, um den Tieren, die sich in den Pflanzenteilchen noch aufhalten, eine Chance zu geben zurück zu wandern*. 
 
5.Pflanzen, die nicht winterfest sind, sollten jetzt aus dem Teich genommen werden, in einem hellen, warmen Raum überwintert werden. 

6.Pumpe(falls sie nicht mind. auf -80cm steht) unter einer Temperatur von 5°C abschalten, aus dem Teich entnehmen, reinigen und in einem Eimer Wasser überwintern. Filter, die Frostgefahr ausgesetzt sind entleeren, abbauen, reinigen und im Keller parken.

7.Füttern der Fische unter 10°C deutlich einschränken, da diese bei abnehmenden Temperaturen weniger essen, ihre Verdauung entsprechend der Temperatur anpassen und somit keinen unnötigen Nährstoffe, wie z.B. nichtgefressenes Futter , in den Teich gelangen und ihn dadurch belasten.

8. Bei Teichen ohne Pflanzen oder wenig Pflanzen eventuell einen Eisfreihalter in Betrieb nehmen, sei es einen Sprudler ( Fa. Conrad Electronics) oder halt ein Styroporfreihalter aus dem Fachhandel.

9.Gesamte Technik überprüfen (Filter,Schlauchbefestigungen, Abläufe,usw.) 

10.Vor Einbruch des Winters den Teich eventuell von starken Ablagerungen säubern, z.B. mit einem Schlammsauger, kann man sich leihen (z.B. in einem Baumarkt, ca. 15 Euro) oder auch selbst kaufen .... zu beachten sei nur folgendes, daß es früh passieren muss, da sich ansonsten schon viele Tiere in den "Schlamm"  zurückgezogen haben

Hmm, mehr fällt mir für den Moment nicht ein


----------



## StefanS (28. Sep. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Tommis Empfehlungen kann ich mich eigentlich nur anschliessen - bis auf den Umstand, dass es schon ausgesprochen  ungemütlich ist, nach dem ersten Frost in einen Teich zu steigen, Pflanzen tiefer zu setzen, Pumpe dto. Ich meine, man kann kann das auch früher erledigen, etwa Ende Oktober. Ich würde mich danach richten, ob die Pflanzen gut sichtbar eingezogen haben. Dann friert Mann um die Hüfte herum weniger...

Die Pumpe kann man wie vorgeschlagen in einem Eimer mit Wasser ausserhalb des Teiches überwintern (so trocknen die Dichtungen nicht aus) oder im Teich selbst, allerdings abgeschaltet. Ich meine, bei - 60 cm besteht keine Gefahr mehr, dass die Pumpe einfriert. Abnehmen sollte ,am die beweglichen Teile (bzw. das Standrohr) des Skimmers, Filter würde ich entleeren und reinigen.

Den Schlamm entfernen sollte man Sicherheit nicht zu pingelig, denn dort spielen sich wichtige Vorgänge ab (Reox-Vorgänge). Ein klinisch rein geleckter Teichgrund ist aus meiner Sicht nicht gesund, wenn man nicht über die technischen Voraussetzungen verfügt, seinen Teich auch mit einem solchen Teichboden zu betreiben. Wenn, sollte die Reinigungsaktion aber auch Anfang September vorgenommen werden.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Roland (28. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Tommi und Stefan,

Ihr beide habt da einen guten Job gemacht, dem nichts mehr hinzuzufügen ist. Ich antworte nur, um euch zu zeigen dass die Beiträge von mir gelesen und für gut gefunden sind. Wenn noch Fragen offen sind, werden diese sicherlich von den Mitgliedern gestellt werden.


----------



## Dr.J (29. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Tommi und Stefan,

Danke für die ausführlichen Antworten. Der Beitrag von Tommi liest sich wie eine Checkliste. Sehr gut nachvollziehbar. Einen Teil davon (Pumpe entfernen) habe ich bereits erledigt. Vielleicht gibt es noch die eine oder andere Ergänzung. Aus den gesammelten Werken könnte man dann eine kleine Checkliste in Form eines Fachbeitrages basteln.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Sep. 2004)

und wer sollte den basteln ?   

Habe mich extra kurz gehalten, vielleicht kann StefanS es ja mal mit den Punkten in schönere Worte kleiden ....   ...also rhetorisch optimieren  8)


----------



## Dr.J (29. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Tommi,

Den Fachbeitrag könnte ich auch zusammenbasteln und dann von StefanS gegenlesen und abnehmen lassen.    Muss ja nicht immer an denselben Leuten hängenbleiben. Muss ja nichts ausführliches sein. Einfach nur eine Checkliste.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Sep. 2004)

Halllo all
habe mir Eure Beiträge mit großer Intresse durchgelesen ( es ist auch mein erster Winter mit Teich ) und kann meinen Teich jetzt auch für den Winter rüsten . 
Habe in einem Forum gelesen das man auch Luftpolsterfolie überm Teich anbringen kann damit er nicht so schnell auskühlt , aber wie ???
Überm Wasser ? Wenn es regnet oder schneit zieht es die Folie doch auf die Wasseroberfläche . Hat das einer von Euch schon gemacht ???
Ich komme an große teile Luftpolsterfolie und würde das auch gerne machen .
Oder gibt es da negative Erfahrung bei einem von Euch und würde mich davon abraten . 

Würde mich über eine Antwort riesig freuen


----------



## Harald (30. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Sabine,

ich würde und werde meinen Teich nicht in irgendeiner Form während des Winters abdecken.

Dies hat zum einen optische und zum anderen (allerdings kann ich es nicht konkret erklären) auch biologische Gründe.

Ich möchte nicht den ganzen Winter aus dem Fenster sehen und nur auf Folie blicken. Der Teich ist in gewisser Weise auch im Winter, wenn es friert, reizvoll. Außerdem kann man auch dann noch seine Fische beobachten.

Der andere Punkt ist, dass das Zufrieren (allerdings werde ich auch an einer Stelle eine Frostsperre setzen) absolut natürlich ist. Sollte der eine oder andere Fisch dabei auf der Strecke bleiben, ist das zwar schade, aber auch das nicht unnormal. Zumindestens wird dadurch noch so etwas wie eine "natürliche" Auslese herbeigeführt. Feinde haben die Fische ansonsten ja eher nicht in einem Gartenteich.


----------



## Dr.J (30. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Harald,

also ich weiss nicht, ob man da von natürlicher Auslese sprechen kann, wenn die Fischis im Teich einfrieren. Normalerweise hält man Fische nur in Teichen, die genügend Tiefe bieten, um den Fischen einen Rückzugsraum für den Winter zu geben. Das mindeste ist im Falle eines zu flachen Teiches, die Fische rauszunehmen oder den Teich eisfrei zu halten. Es gibt ja genügend technische Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Harald ,
ich brauche nicht auf Folie zu schauen , der Teich ist einem Gartengelände
und ich gehe alle 2 Tage ( im Winter ) hin um nach dem rechten zu sehen .
Der Teich ist zwar 140 tief aber ich traue dem ganzem nicht so .  
Ich hätte ihn ja gerne tiefer gemacht (1,80) , aber laut unserer Gartenordnung durfte ich eigendlich nur 80 cm tief gehen , ups bin wohl bißchen mit dem Spaten abgerutscht , oder der Teich ist noch gesackt   8)   
Nächstes Jahr sackt er auf 1,80   :twisted:   

Reichen denn jetzt für dieses Jahr erst 1,40 meter tiefe ?


----------



## Frank (30. Sep. 2004)

Hi Sabine

ich hab zwar auch keine Erfahrungen mit der Luftpolsterfolie, aber anwenden würde ich sie nicht. Erstens sieht sie aus rein dekorativen Gründen meines Erachtens nach vollkommen hässlich aus. Zweitens hast du dir eigentlich schon selbst beantwortet: Bei Regen, Schnee oder Wind, musst du die Folie so abstützen und befestigen, das das Wasser ablaufen kann, bzw. du den Schnee abfegen kannst und sie bei Sturm nicht wegfliegt. Also, ich werd es diesen Winter so machen, das ich mir einen Eisfreihalter aus Styropor aus dem Fachhandel besorge. Nächstes Jahr, da ich meinen Teich ja völlig umgestalten möchte, werde ich mir evtl. zusätzlich Sprudelsteine anschaffen.

Ergo: Luftpolsterfolie ist eine Möglichkeit, keine Frage. Aber ich meine mit viel Arbeit verbunden, die den nutzten nicht aufwiegt. Eine preiswerte Lösung ist es auch, aber für mich nicht nur preiswert, sondern "billig", wenn du verstehst was ich meine. Auch wenn du an diese Folie günstig oder gar umsonst ran kommst, würde ich dir davon abraten. Entscheiden musst du selbst.

@ Harald,

Hi erstmal,

also da möchte ich mich Jürgen doch gern anschließen. Der Teich sollte für die Überwinterrung der Fische doch schon tief genug sein, ansonsten raus und woanders überwintern. Von natürlicher Auslese kann da überhaupt keine Rede sein! Die Fische fahren zwar ihren Stoffwechsel runter, aber ich glaube kaum das die sich "freiwillig" einfrieren lassen wollen. Wenn ich gefrorenen Fisch möchte, dann begebe ich mich in den nächsten Supermarkt zur Tiefkühltruhe und nicht an meinen Teich,um sie dort zu bewundern!! 

Und das Fische im Gartenteich keine natürlichen Feinde haben, sehe ich auch etwas anders. Es gibt genügend Fischrheier und auch Katzen. Von letzteren spreche ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Wenn man also von "natürlicher Auslese" sprechen möchte, dann glaube ich nur in diesem Fall, oder dem normalen Ableben der Fische.

MfG
Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Sep. 2004)

Hey Harald
Ups , hab mich mal wieder vergessen eizuloggen   
ich hab als Gast geschrieben     
Sch...ich lerne es nie


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Sep. 2004)

Hey Frschl ,
Das war halt mein bedenken , wie festmachen ?? 
Es war nicht wegen der Kosten gedacht , ich habe fürn Winter einen Luftkompressor mit 4 Sprudelsteine die dann alle nach oben in die Flachwasserzone gezogen werden damit der Teich nícht komplett einfriert .
Und ein Styroporeisfreihalter hol ich mir auch noch ( ein Eisbär der auf eine Scholle Sitzt , sieht drollig aus ).  

Wie gesagt , ich hatte es in einem anderem Forum gelesen ,da hat einer Luftpolsterfolie überm Teich gemacht , damit die Temperatur nicht so schnell fällt . Hatte mich nur darüber gefreut , weil ich an die Folie rankomme .


----------



## Thorsten (30. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Sabine,

in der Regel reicht die Teichtiefe von 1,40 m aus.Du musst nur für ein "Loch" im Teich sorgen (Eisfreihalter aus Steropyr-Belüfterstein/Membranpumpe) das somit der Gasaustausch gewährleistet ist.Diese Gase entstehen durch absinkendes Laub,Pflanzenreste etc.

Allerdings ist auch die Frage,wie groß ist die Fläche der Teichtiefe.
Wenn diese nur einen halben - ein qm groß ist ( nur ein "Loch") wird sie nicht reichen.Die Fische wollen ja auch ein bischen Bewegung


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten ,

das Loch ( Tiefzone ) ist 4x2 Meter und 1,40 tief . 

Ich denke und hoffe mal das es genug ist zum zurückziehen .


----------



## Thorsten (30. Sep. 2004)

Hi Sabine,

das reicht vollkommen aus!

Was ich ganz vergessen habe...  das mit der Luftpolsterfolie würde ich lassen.Die Gründe hast Du selber schon genannt.


----------



## StefanS (1. Okt. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

zur Luftpolsterfolie (oder zu irgend einer Folie) habe ich folgendes Bedenken: Wenn der Teich nicht gerade dick zugefroren ist, kommt es an der Grenzschicht Wasser/Luft zu Gasaustauschprozessen. Deckt man das Wasser mit einer Folie ab, werden diese Prozesse rigoros unterbunden. Und der Teich ist häufiger frei als man landläufig denkt. Deshal kann ich mich mehr mit der Idee anfreunden, den Teich zufrieren zu lassen und dann den Wasserstand um einige Zentimeter abzusenken. Isoliert und lässt Gasaustausch weiterhin zu. Die Nachteile sind allerdings ebenfalls des Nachdenkens wert.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Frank (1. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> zur Luftpolsterfolie (oder zu irgend einer Folie) habe ich folgendes Bedenken: Wenn der Teich nicht gerade dick zugefroren ist, kommt es an der Grenzschicht Wasser/Luft zu Gasaustauschprozessen. Deckt man das Wasser mit einer Folie ab, werden diese Prozesse rigoros unterbunden.



ich bin ja, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, auch kein Freund von irgendwelchen Folien. Aber ich glaube mit deiner Aussage hast du nicht so ganz recht. Natürlich wird der Gasaustausch gehemmt, kein Zweifel. Aber um ihn rigoros zu unterbinden müsste man die Folie schon rings um den Teich eingraben, um ihn somit hermetisch abzuriegeln. Da aber, wenn man schon Folie verwendet, sie nur ein paar Zentimeter über der Wasseroberfläche "schweben" soll, ist ein Gasaustausch immer noch gegeben, oder? Wenn ich mit meiner Annahme falsch liege, bitte ich diese natürlich zu berichtigen.   

MfG
Frank


----------



## Harald (1. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen, Frank,

wenn der Teich zufriert, meine ich nicht, dass er durchfriert.

Mein Teich ist 1,3 m tief. Durchfrieren wird er mit Sicherheit nicht, also werden auch die Fische überleben. Die, die es nicht schaffen, sind offensichtlich zu schwach, um mit den Bedingungen im Winter klarzukommen. Ich bezeichne das schon als natürliche Auslese.

Katzen und Reier haben hingegen aus meiner Sicht rein garnichts mit natürlicher Auslese zu tun!

Also, um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen. Ich bin der Ansicht, dass ein Teich im Winter ruhig zufrieren soll, aber halt nicht durchfrieren.


----------



## Frank (1. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Harald,

natürlich ist dein Teich mit 1,3 m tief genug. Kommt jetzt nur noch auf die qm Fläche am Grund an.   

Nur mit der natürlichen Auslese sind wir anscheinend verschiedener Ansicht: An den Gewässern in der freien Natur schleicht sich so manches Getier umher, was es schon auf die Fische abgesehen hat. Nicht nur Katzen und Rheier. Und wenn diese Tiere nun einen Fisch erwischen, (zumeist sind es sehr junge, alte oder kranke) meine ich, kann man schon von einer natürlichen Auslese sprechen. Bei unseren künstlich angelegten Teichen versuchen wir dieses nur durch installieren eines Rheierschrecks oder sonstiger Vorsichtsmaßnahmen zu unterbinden. Würden wir dies nicht machen, wäre es auch hier ein natürlicher Vorgang der Natur.

Äääähmm, da fällt mir auf, falls wir noch weiter diskutieren möchten, sollten wir ein anderes Thema aufmachen.    Gehört hier eigentlich nicht mehr hin. Tschuldigung an alle anderen.

MfG
Frank


----------



## Christian (1. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Sabine,
ich werde wahrscheinlich meinen Koiteich im Winter mit Luftpolsterfolie abdecken, aber möglichst so dass sie nicht absacken kann!

Was ich morgen auch machen werde, ich lege unter die Teichfolie auch noch Luftpolsterfolie, obs hilft weiß ich nicht, aber mal sehen!


----------



## StefanS (2. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Frank,

da werde ich nicht widersprechen: Völlig unterbunden werden die Austauschprozesse natürlich nur unter den von Dir beschriebenen Bedingungen.  Der verbleibende Gasaustausch ist m.E. allerdings _im Zweifel_ nicht ausreichend. Ich fürchte, die Nebenwirkungen sind stärker als der Heilerfolg...

Hallo Chritian,

ich habe grad nicht im Kopf, wie tief Dein Teich werden soll. Wenn er allerdings auch nur nennenswert Tiefe erreicht, wird der Wasserdruck so hoch, dass wirklich jedes Fitzelchen an Luft aus der Folie herausgepresst wird. Lohnt den Aufwand nicht. 1 Meter Wassertiefe = 1 Tonne pro m².

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Christian (2. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,
du hast Recht und mein Vater auch, denn er meint dass sie auch zerplatzen und so isolieren das es kühl bleibt!!! Also die Erdwärme nicht in den Teich lässt. Ich werde es nicht verarbeiten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Okt. 2004)

Hi zusammen ,
ich werde wohl von meiner Idee den Teich mit einer Luftpolsterfolie abzudecken abstand nehmen , weis eh nicht wie ich die anbringen soll so das kein Wasser und Schnee sie auf die Teichoberfläche  runterdrückt . 

Da es mein erster Winter ist , weis ich gar nicht ob etwas mit der Teichfolie passieren kann wenn das Eis auf der Oberfläche an den Rand der Folie drückt ????

Muß man da auch etwas als Vorkehrung machen     

Oder passiert da gar nichts ???


----------



## Frank (3. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Sabine,

hmmm, das ist eine gute Frage. Das ist ja wie gesagt auch mein erster Winter mit dem Teich. Mit erster Winter meine ich, das ist mein erster _bewuster_ Winter, in dem ich mich um den Teich kümmere. Den Teich selbst haben wir schon länger im Garten. (Vom vorherigen Eigentümer übernommen, war nur eine "Kloake".) Angelegt worden ist der auch nicht richtig doll: Überall ist noch die Folie am Rand zu sehen. Er hat jetzt allerdings schon mehrere Winter überstanden, mit und ohne Eis. An der Folie ist bisher nichts passiert. 

Fazit: Ich denke, solange du am Eis nicht rummanipilierst (Löcher reinschlägst oder sonst was), wird an der Folie nichts passieren. Doch wenn du Löcher reinschlägst, und das Eis am Rand zu scharfkantig wird, könnte ich mir vorstellen, das deine Folie schaden nehmen wird. 

Vllt. gibts ja noch den einen oder anderen User, der schon ein paar schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat, und dir noch zusätzliche Tips geben kann.

MfG
Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Okt. 2004)

Hi Frschl ,  

danke für Deine Antwort , also Löcher werde ich auf keinen Fall in die vielleicht entstandene Eisdecke schlagen , hab schon gelesen das man es nicht machen soll , lieber einen mit heissem Wasser gefüllten Topf auf die Oberfläche stellen .

Hoffe auch mal das sich die Profis zu Wort melden 

Aber vielleicht mach ich mir zu große Gedanken darum 

Schaun wir mal was für Antworten wir erhalten .


----------



## Roland (3. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Sabine,

Du machst dir zuviel Sorgen.
Da du in dem milderen Klima Deutschland wohnst, muss dir mit dem Durchfrieren keine Angst sein. Mit dem Luftsprudler wird dir normalerweise an dieser Stelle dein Teich nicht zufrieren.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Okt. 2004)

*Winterfestmachung*

  [color=#] [/color]
Hallo Forum,
Ich möchte auch meinen Senf dazugeben zum Thema Winterfestmachung.
Meines Erachtens ist der Einsatz von Sprudelsteinen  nicht empfehlenswert, weil bei Ihrer Verwendung das Bodenwasser, das nie unter 4 Grad plus hat, mit dem oberen Wasserschichten vermischt wird. Das kann dazu führen, dass der Teich bis zum Boden zufriert!
Und der Einsatz von Eisfreihaltern ist unnötig. In der Natur gibt es das auch nicht und den Fischen macht es nichts aus. Ich überwintere meinen Teich schon das vierte mal ohne diese Dinger, die nur den Händlern etwas bringen. Der Teich muss natürlich eine gewisse Tiefe haben.
Ich hoffe ich trat niemand auf den Schlips.

arbecachdise


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Okt. 2004)

Hi Gast ,   
ich habe aber gehört , das wenn ich die Spudelsteine auf die Flachwasserzone lege , dann werden die Unteren Wasserschichten nicht davon betroffen .  
Mein Teich ist gerade mal 3 Monate alt .
Ich habe leider noch keine Großen Wasserpflanzen , sodas der Gassauerstoffaustausch , über diese Stattfinden könnte .
Keiner fühlt sich hier auf'm Schlips getreten wenn Du Deine Erfahrungen mitteilst . 
Wäre doch nett wenn Du dich hier registrien würdest  und Du uns mit deinem Erfahrungen bereicherst .


----------



## Thorsten (16. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Sabine,

wenn Du deine Belüftersteine auf ca. 20 cm hängst... werden die Wasserschichten* nicht *vermischt.!

Also keine Bange... es funtzt wie oben schon beschrieben wunderbar.


----------



## Thorsten (16. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Sabine,

wenn Du deine Belüftersteine auf ca. 20 cm hängst... werden die Wasserschichten* nicht *vermischt.!

Also keine Bange... es funtzt wie oben schon beschrieben wunderbar.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Okt. 2004)

Hi Thorsten ,

hab ich mir gedacht   
Hab mittlerweile auch schon viel gelesen und muß nun meine Eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln , damit ich sie nächstes Jahr auch an den Mann/ Frau bringen kann   

Bis bald  8)


----------



## sonja (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teich "Fitmachen" für Herbst und Winter*

Ich danke euch für eure "Scheckliste". Konnte davon viel für mich übernehmen. Hab da aber jetzt mal eine Frage: Ab wann und wie lange sollte ich einen Eisfreihalter mit Sprudel denn laufen lassen? Hab mir gerade einen gekauft. Danke euch schon jetzt für eure Antworten.


----------



## Piddel (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teich "Fitmachen" für Herbst und Winter*

Hi @

finde die ursprüngliche Idee: Fitmachen des Teiches für den Winter * 
als Fachbeitrag o.ä. richtig gut.

Eine aktuelle Checkliste aller erforderlichen Arbeiten ist m.E. sehr hilfreich.  Konnte bereits einige Anregungen finden die ich als   _Anfänger  _   bestimmt übersehen hätte.

Hoffentlich kommen noch mehr Tipps rein :beten 

* es muß ja nicht wieder so ein fieser Winter wie letztes Jahr werden


----------



## hoboo34 (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teich "Fitmachen" für Herbst und Winter*



> wenn du Löcher reinschlägst



Ganz schlechte Idee, speziell wenn Fische drin sind. Solche Schläge (selbst leichte) haben für die Fische einen Effekt wie für Menschen die unter Granatwerferbeschuss liegen. 
Mit der rumhackerei kannst du die sehr schädigen, ggf. sogar töten.


----------



## Bombusterestris (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich "Fitmachen" für Herbst und Winter*

Hallo,
werde in den nächsten Tagen, entsprechend der Wetterentwicklung mit der Winterfestmachung beginnen. In der Nacht waren es bei uns 0°C!!
1. Werde den Teichboden noch einmal absaugen.
2. Lüfter abstellen
3. Ablauf vom Teichboden auf 0,50m hochlegen, Zulauf unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche legen.
5. Rohrquerschnitte von 110 auf 50 reduzieren.
4. Grosse Pumpe (16000er) durch kleine Pumpe (3500er) ersetzen.
6. Teich vollständig abdecken.
Nun noch eine Frage, wie gestaltet Ihr das mit dem Füttern der __ Störe im Winter?
Gruß Bombus


----------



## HaDie (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich "Fitmachen" für Herbst und Winter*

Hallo zusammen,
auch wenn ich noch etwas Zeit habe (Wassertemperatur 14°), mit der Wintervorbereitung (ist mein erster Winer).
Meine Maßnahmen sehen wie folgt aus:
1. Alle wasserführenden Teile abbauen
2. Filter entleeren.
3. Eine Styrodurtafel mit einem 50mm Loch auf das Wasser legen (zwecks Gasaustausch),
    die restliche Wasseroberfläche, lasse ich zufrieren.
4. den Belüfterstein auf eine Wassertife von 0,30m hängen.
Da ich ein leichtes Gefälle im Teichboden habe, zieht meine Pmpe den Schlamm in den Filter.
Die Pumpe lasse ich im Teich stehen (1,50m tiefe).


----------



## Butterfly (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich "Fitmachen" für Herbst und Winter*

Hallo Bambus.

Zu deiner Frage der __ Störe.
Kann dir nur raten, die Störe, ob nun __ Sterlet, Waxdick oder sibirischer Stör ect. Über den Winter hinweg in eine extra Behälterung zu setzen, da Störe erst aber einer Temperatur von ca. 8-12°C richtig Aktiv werden. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Teichfischen wie Koi, __ Goldfisch..Und so ihre ''Energiereserven'' die sie den Winter über benötigen durch ''Aufscheuchen''  verbrauchen.
Auf deutsch: Die Störe, bringen die andere Fische in Unruhe.

Halte meine zwei Störe auch in einem extra Becken!

MFG aus Berlin


----------

